# recommend a bumper primer



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi guys spraying my bumper in next week or two will be spraying from a Vauxhall Europa blue to star silver z2au. will be getting a base matched at local supplier and probs be using max meyer 2k lacquer as seems a good price and keep hearing on here good things about it.
my question is are all plastic primers 1k?? and if I use a 1k plastic primer will there be any reactions when using the water based metallic, followed by the 2k clear? any advice on decent plastic primer was looking at upol 1k clear and Churchill 1k. be using guns as opposed to rattle cans. cheers


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You need a 1k plastic primer which is clear stuff, it's an adhesion promoter and bites into the plastic/old paint

then you'll want a 2k primer, I would buy some high build and if the bumper is in good condition just thin down the primer so you won't have to flat it back as much


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks mate much appreciated. that's the only part that was getting me lol.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

But the adhesion promoter or "plastic primer" is very important, I've done personal bits in the past without and you could tear the paint off like wallpaper in large sheets


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

JCoxy said:


> But the adhesion promoter or "plastic primer" is very important, I've done personal bits in the past without and you could tear the paint off like wallpaper in large sheets


I've made the same mistake before thinking it wouldn't matter on such a small repair


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks guys.. so either way even if its a small or large repair always hit it with plastic primer first then a high build primer prior to base / lacquer? 
Will also be painting a Europa blue spoiler to Vauxhall sapphire metallic black. I did think as I was putting black over a blue I would get away with just scotching up the spoiler before just hitting it with base / lacquer. but should I just plastic prime followed by 2k primer then hit with base and lacquer??


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

No depending on the job you don't have to go through primer base and clear all the time. 

If you have a panel in fantastic condition with no deep scratches or anything requiring repairing, just red or grey scotch, or 600 wet, or 1000 abralon. I prefer to put plastic primer on the old keyed paint to be safe, then just base and clear


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If I have a brand new bumper unpainted and unprimed, just black bare plastic, I will key it up, apply clear plastic primer, and shoot basecoat straight on. Depending on the colour.


----------

